# It's for you, Faerybee....



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I was asked to post this for Skye. 
He said it was very important.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, it just goes to show that _Everybirdie Loves FaeryBirdie!_


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Darling Skye --

I love the beautiful card you've sent me!
You are the sweetest little budgie ever.
You brighten every day for me and are more special than I can even begin to tell you. :hug:

Merry Christmas!
xoxo
Love,
Deb*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, Skye, what a sweet card you've sent to Faery!

She certainly enjoyed it, as we all did 

Merry Christmas, you handsome boy!


----------

